# Family friendly restaurants in Kilkenny



## Shawady (26 Jun 2012)

Travelling down to Kilkenny for a couple of days and staying in hotel room-only.
Looking for a couple of recommendations for somewhere that does a nice breakfast and also would be interested in reasonably priced restaurants that are not too stuffy.


----------



## kickstart (26 Jun 2012)

Shawady said:


> Travelling down to Kilkenny for a couple of days and staying in hotel room-only.
> Looking for a couple of recommendations for somewhere that does a nice breakfast and also would be interested in reasonably priced restaurants that are not too stuffy.



I'm not sure Kilkenny has any stuffy restaurants. I visited Rinuccini last month, which is situated opposite the entrance to the castle. Very Italian, and very very nice.


----------



## Shawady (26 Jun 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.
I suppose 'stuffy' was the wrong choice of word. It's just i'll be travelling with young children and don't want to go anywhere too formal.
Just something casual but with decent food is what I'm after.


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Jun 2012)

Loads of really nice restaurants in Kilkenny. Zuni is fantastic and are good with children. There are some very nice Indian and Chinese restaurants around if that's more your preference. As brianb said, Rinuccini is great as well. As an aside, one of the best restaurants in the country Campagne is up near the train station if you ever get down without the kids in tow!


----------



## kickstart (26 Jun 2012)

Shawady said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> I suppose 'stuffy' was the wrong choice of word. It's just i'll be travelling with young children and don't want to go anywhere too formal.
> Just something casual but with decent food is what I'm after.



Aha, gotcha. Share the family fun with those who for whatever reason were unable to bring such sunlight along with them on this occasion. 

Rinuccini has a good few nooks and crannies, and they should be able to put you and the kids somewhere where you're less likely to trip waiters, start food fights etc. They tend a bit towards refined dishes, so the food quality (and price) might be a bit on the high side for those with young palettes to fully appreciate. Especially if they were hungering for sausages and chips


----------



## mykebob (24 Jul 2012)

There are many restaurants in Kilkenny where you can find food according to your. I have gone many times there and it's an affordable place. You will find it easily.


----------

